# Port 3479 is showing as open



## KingJc (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm new to this forum, so hoping I'm posting this in the right place. I ran a port scan test and noticed port 3479 appeared as open, and I asked 2wire support why it's open, and they're pretty much no help, I got no ports forwarded or anything like that, anyone know how I can get it closed, or to atleast appear as stealthed like all the other ports? 


Thanks, Josh.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This appears to be a common complaint concerning 2wire modem router combo units. The port is open for their administration.

Port 3479 (tcp/udp) :: SpeedGuide.net

If your router has a firewall you maybe able to place a deny on that port effectively closing it or port forward it to 127.0.0.1 which is the bit bucket [loopback to nowhere]


----------



## KingJc (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks  just was just making sure it was nothing I did, found it strange because I got it in "Stealth Mode" and it showed up, it has a firewall but it's not really customizable to block just certain ports I believe. Only options I see is


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like you will have to live with that port open then.

Just keep your pc updated and you should be fine.


----------



## KingJc (Feb 26, 2014)

Alright thanks, windows firewall is good enough right?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would say yes considering everything else is locked down. More is not always better.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Although there are other firewalls that offer additional features, I do believe Windows firewall has gotten better over the years.


----------

